# Any tips on how to handle my Resident Services location?



## baileyanne94 (Sep 9, 2020)

It was kinda hard to choose a map when I started and know what would’ve worked better for me as opposed to others, if I were to restart I could easily pick a better map for what I want but I don’t really want to restart, I have all my desired villagers (about half are from amiibo but that’s still time-consuming) and I have accomplished a lot since starting. If I leave my dream address below, would some folks mind visiting? In my opinion, my Resident Services is kind of hard to work with in its spot...oh how I wish I could move it. My island isn’t ‘done’, not changing much about it at the moment but I’m already wanting to make some changes in the near future; would anyone have any suggestions of how they would design around this location, or even share if you know any photos/videos/Dreams of islands with the same location? Hope this makes sense and thanks everyone!  i overall try to go for a ‘European’ look to my places in AC as I absolutely loved how everything looked during my time as a exchange student in Germany. Critique on that is also welcome! My central market area near Nook’s I plan to make into a Weihnachtsmarkt to the best of my ability in a couple of months 

DA: 6129-1009-1212


----------



## baileyanne94 (Sep 10, 2020)

bump


----------



## Solio (Sep 10, 2020)

I'd like to take a look, but your DA isn't working for me...


----------



## baileyanne94 (Sep 12, 2020)

Solio said:


> I'd like to take a look, but your DA isn't working for me...


Weird but thanks for letting me know; I’ll check on it later.


----------



## Mari_AC (Sep 12, 2020)

Yeah, the dream address isn't working. Also, kind of off topic but , where in Germany did you stay ?  I also spent a year there and loved it. My island's name is Waldheim (compound name I made up, apparently also a real town). I was thinking about building a Biergarten at my island.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Sep 12, 2020)

Solio said:


> I'd like to take a look, but your DA isn't working for me...



thank you for letting me know! I checked and I had put my creator ID; the first post now has the correct Dream Address.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2020



Mari_AC said:


> Yeah, the dream address isn't working. Also, kind of off topic but , where in Germany did you stay ?  I also spent a year there and loved it. My island's name is Waldheim (compound name I made up, apparently also a real town). I was thinking about building a Biergarten at my island.



thanks as well, I had put my creator ID and fixed it now to show my dream address  my host family lived in Kassel which was like an hour train ride or so from Frankfurt; I saw Munich, Marburg and some other small areas but lived in Kassel mainly  that was the name of my New Leaf town. Your island name is nice and original but fits well  a biergarten would be amazing, I’d like to see it! Thanks for sharing your story


----------



## Solio (Sep 13, 2020)

Ok, I visited your DA. Here's what I've got.
I can see how it could be difficult to work with that resident services placement. It's very close to the dock.
My suggestion is to make a 'main street' that leads directly to the town square, with a few buildings alongside. Something like this:


Spoiler







Alternatively, make the street approach the plaza from the west, this gives you more space for buildings.



Most European cities have a historic center that consists mainly of pedestrian zones like plazas and alleys, so I suggest trying to emulate this by grouping a few buildings together.
Your market area already looks pretty good! All you need to do for a Weihnachtsmarkt is to make it christmas-themed. Go for a red-green-white colour-scheme, add a christmas tree ofc, and adjust the stall items. 
Overall I liked your island. There was so much stuff to discover! You used the available space well! It didn't feel crowded and was easy to navigate.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Sep 27, 2020)

Solio said:


> Ok, I visited your DA. Here's what I've got.
> I can see how it could be difficult to work with that resident services placement. It's very close to the dock.
> My suggestion is to make a 'main street' that leads directly to the town square, with a few buildings alongside. Something like this:
> 
> ...


Thanks for being so thorough, I truly appreciate it  I’ll think about that since I’m starting to make some changes again; I really appreciate so thank you again!


----------



## Livia (Sep 27, 2020)

I visited, and I think your island looks great! My resident services is in a difficult spot too. It's right in front of the airport. If you want to see what I've done with it, my dream address is in my signature .


----------



## Imbri (Sep 28, 2020)

Looking at the map Solio posted, your RA looks to be in a similar position as mine, in relation to the airport.

My dream address is in my signature, if you want to see how I handled it.


----------

